# HELP!--Too Happy Question



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella is 10 months old. I know lots of you show your dogs at that age and I need some input. 

Bella loves people. Every person she sees any where is a friend and she wants to get to them. All training goes out the window when a person comes into view.

How do you get the dogs ignoring people--or at least not being so friendly? 

When we come home and let her out of the kennel, she's happy and licks us. Should we keep her sitting and calm, take her out, and then let her greet us? 

Bella is very loving and happy and we don't want that to change. We only want to be able to take her places without her tugging or struggle if I'm holding her. My dream is to tote her around every where and she stays quiet. Is that idealistic? 

I know there's lots of wisdom in this group. I appreciate any input. We have a reunion coming up this August and Bella is going with us. We need to see changes by then or we may have to change our name.:ban:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys were the same way. They kind of still are when they see another dog. The only thing that worked was when they started pulling because of another person or dog, I would step on the leash and say "no". Stepping on the leash kept them from pulling as it didn't give them much room to do other than sit really. Once they were calm I would say ok. If they started pulling I stepped on the leash again. That only took a couple of weeks...but slowly they learn...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think they differ by personality and my best advice is for dogs who get out of control with those situations (my Isabelle!) is to exhaust them first. She is 6 years old, has titles in about every venue and still gets insane when people love her and get distracted by cute voices (I want to strangle people who I am trying to get her to ignore and they talk in a baby voice!) Like you were saying if I want her to sit in her bag and ignore things- I better have taken her to agility class for an hour or jogging (you can ask Leslie she is capable of sitting in her bag and being quiet!)

With my havs who are a bit more mild, I have learned that if I want them to pick me, I have to be more exciting than anything else. So practice with distractions, etc. When we train, we play, we have fun, we use cookies. So when it comes time for them to pick what seems more fun, I usually win


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Get involved in training her with some basic obedience. Sit & wait will be your friends.

Taking Amanda's additional advice about making sure that you are more fun than the distractions is _ver_y helpful. Dogs go for whatever is most pleasing to them. If it is the attention of strangers, they will go for it. If they know they will get rewarded by you for avoiding it, they'll learn to avoid the bad behavior.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I have much of the same problem. Tessa loves other dogs and we spent most of her puppy class with her struggling to get to them. Tucker loves everyone and wiggles all over wanting to run up to everyone he sees for some loving as if they are his long lost friend. Tessa used to be a bit more reserved around people but interestingly, she now follows Tucker's lead so now I have both dogs super excited when they see other people. I guess she's not about to let him get all the attention, lol.

My Sheltie was the same way and I taught her to sit for attention. No petting until she was sitting. It took me all of 2 minutes to teach her this (without using treats!) and it got to the point I had to clue people that she was sitting patiently waiting for a pet 

Havanese are a different breed and so much more....well, exuberant is a good word.  With Tessa I am working on getting her to sit before attention is given to her and try to get my friends to cooperate. We also work on this in our agility class as we are working on CGC training as well. 

My trainer suggested the same thing as Amanda. Make yourself much more exciting than anyone else. Also sometimes I will simply call their name and throw a treat when they look at me and give me their attention. That way it's easy to redirect them simply by calling their name. They never know when they may get a yummy treat. I do this a lot when we are leash walking too so they pay attention to me, not all the distractions. But they are a work in progress 

I am hoping persistence pays off. I agree, we don't want to change their personality we just want them to be able to control themselves. As for requiring them to sit patiently when I return home, I will never have the heart for it. No matter how hectic my day has been or how frazzled I am, nothing puts a smile on my face like my two's enthusiasm and licks when I return home :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

JanB said:


> I am hoping persistence pays off. I agree, we don't want to change their personality we just want them to be able to control themselves. As for requiring them to sit patiently when I return home, I will never have the heart for it. No matter how hectic my day has been or how frazzled I am, nothing puts a smile on my face like my two's enthusiasm and licks when I return home :biggrin1:


:biggrin1: Amen Jan!

I'm pretty fortunate that I am Posh's favorite person in the world, sometimes this isn't a blessing...but mostly it is. She is extremely quiet and waits for people to approach her. If she tugs or starts to quietly woof "hello" I say "leave it" or "uh-uh" and she gives me her attention. However, to each his own and I know these guys are all different. I would, take some classes with her whether it's obedience or agility or whatever. I absolutely believe it strengthen the bond they with us and helps us humans how to have the best dogs we can have.

There will be and are always exceptions as Amanda has said here too. I know her dogs have had a ton of training and social experiences...so when in Rome, or whatever. I'm so tired sorry if this comment is scattered.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

It's good to be reminded of the basics again. We've begun to have her quiet after we come home and then we give her loving. 

Here is something else that just arose today: We have the opportunity to adopt an adult female Havanese from our breeder. We wanted another but how hard would it be for these two empty nesters? Would we be overwhelmed? Would Bella, at 10 months, adapt okay and vise versa? What are two Havanese like in a home? :faint: Wisdom and opinions required!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nancy, I don't have experience with getting an older Hav as a second dog. But I do have two that are a year apart in age. They bring so much joy to our home. Maybe with an older dog you won't have the potty training issue, but there will be a time of adjustment.

Is the breeder close enough for you to visit and bring Bella along? It would be good to see them interact before you commit to getting the older dog.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Nancy, my advice would be to try to use restraint and to say "how could this 'dog experience' be any richer with another dog of any age"? For me, whenever I get feeling weak for a second Havanese....here is what works - the thought of having to feel guilty about another dog's teeth that should be brushed everyday is enough to stop me in my tracks!! 
Besides, how could you find the time to maximize the doggy experience with more than one dog (ie. careful grooming, training, socializing, and general "dog parenting")???
Just one gal's opinion....


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

nancy , if the breeder is willing to take the hav back if it doesn't work out, then i think it's worth a try. you don't wnat to bring a situation into your home that will stress your pup. i would love another havanese but the condo down in florida will only allow each unit to have one dog. if you are up for the challenge, then go for it, adding one more furry animal is just one more thing in your home to love. plus, your pup will have company when you go out for the day, how nice is that!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure most people in the group will tell you having two is much more than twice the fun and love. They can entertain each other and they bond to each other and to you. My vote would be a definite "yes." I suspect if you do get the second you'll wonder how you could have questioned it. 

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'm sure most people in the group will tell you having two is much more than twice the fun and love. They can entertain each other and they bond to each other and to you. My vote would be a definite "yes." I suspect if you do get the second you'll wonder how you could have questioned it.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide.


Absolutely! My feelings exactly. I did get nervous the week prior to bringing Tucker home and wondered what I had gotten myself into. My fears were totally unfounded. Two really are better than one! The best decision we have ever made. I can't see ever going back to one dog.

However, the situation may be different with an adult dog. I would proceed cautiously on that one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

nancyf said:


> We have a reunion coming up this August and Bella is going with us. We need to see changes by then or we may have to change our name.:ban:


Have you ever taken her to a playdate? I've been amazed to see how well behaved the dogs are both with each other and they are very relaxed with all the people there. I would think at the family reunion Bella will be eager to say her hellos and then will most likely calm down. I've also noticed with my dogs that the harder I hold them back the more they strain and pull the leash. Of course continue to socialize her though. 



moxie said:


> Besides, how could you find the time to maximize the doggy experience with more than one dog (ie. careful grooming, training, socializing, and general "dog parenting")???
> Just one gal's opinion....


EASY~PEAZIE! When I start brushing my teeth, the dogs run to me eager to get theirs done.  When I brush one, I do the other. Tuesday nights are Puppy class, I'm signing Rufus up for CGC training classes this summer on Thursday nights and Friday night is dog park time! eace:


----------

